# Eos Seat Memory



## type17volkswagen (May 2, 2004)

I'm test driving a 2012 Eos. I don't have the owner's manual. The window sticker says it has seat memory. In prior VWs I've owned that have seat memory, there is a switch on the driver's seat that has "set, 1, 2, 3" buttons. I don't see that on this car. I can't find that switch on the door either. Anyone know how seat memory works on these? I'm also wondering if they didn't install it on this car...

Thanks


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

type17volkswagen said:


> I'm test driving a 2012 Eos. I don't have the owner's manual. The window sticker says it has seat memory. In prior VWs I've owned that have seat memory, there is a switch on the driver's seat that has "set, 1, 2, 3" buttons. I don't see that on this car. I can't find that switch on the door either. Anyone know how seat memory works on these? I'm also wondering if they didn't install it on this car...
> 
> Thanks


If it doesn't have the "1,2, and 3 buttons", it does not have memory seats.

But.........................for your sake, I hope I am wrong. I have them on my CC and they are really nice since both my wife and I drive it. I am the only driver of the Eos, so it really doesn't matter there.

By the way, what model Eos is it?


----------



## DSWitte (Jun 17, 2008)

Seat memory on the EOS refers to something different than the 1-2-3. It means that if you flip the seat forward and use the electric button to slide the seat forward to let a passenger in , then you flip the seat back and use the electric button to slide the seat back it will stop at the position you were in at first. While not "memory" for different drivers, it is a helpful feature overall


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

DSWitte said:


> Seat memory on the EOS refers to something different than the 1-2-3. It means that if you flip the seat forward and use the electric button to slide the seat forward to let a passenger in , then you flip the seat back and use the electric button to slide the seat back it will stop at the position you were in at first. While not "memory" for different drivers, it is a helpful feature overall


Yes, I forgot about that.

It can be very handy, not only for passenger use but also for retrieving articles in the back seat without messing up your original setting.

I believe it is standard on every Eos.


----------



## astromutt (Feb 17, 2011)

Yeah, this is handy, unless you accidentally tap either button which adjusts the "memorized" position. The only way to get it back to where it was, is to use the buttons to re-position the seat back to where you think it was. I hit them all the time when reaching for the seat-back release lever.


----------

